# truck



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone has a truck that will fit a 200 gallon tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> anyone has a truck that will fit a 200 gallon tank?


what happen to your your truck, I guess the monster notch would keep it from the bottom laying on the bed floor.

what's the measurements of the 200 gallon tank? (7x2x2 ? ) I have the ranger.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

actually joey if you want a free 200 tank you can look into it.
it's a 8 feet long


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> actually joey if you want a free 200 tank you can look into it.
> it's a 8 feet long


I have wood floors, no place to put it. is it the one that's posted for free on craigslist?
got any photos.


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

is the tank still available? and what are the dimensions?
are you coming to the meeting today?
kris


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oops I got you and the other jason mixed up.
is it still available.


----------

